# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاحد الموافق 07/06/2015 م اخبار ، مقالات، اعمدة

## حسن زيادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله
لا اله الا الله
والحمد لله والله اكبر
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*كورة سودانية تنشر النص الكامل لقرارات لجنة الإسئنافات العليا بالإتحاد العام

عقدت لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعاً مهماً أمس بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) برئاسة مولانا سمير فضل بخيت رئيس اللجنة وبحضور عدد كبير من الأعضاء وبعد مداولات مطولة أصدرت اللجنة القرارات التالية.
أولاً : نظرت لجنة الإستئنافات العليا في طلب الفحص المقدم من الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم بخصوص قرار اللجنة في مباراة المريخ الخرطوم والأمل عطبرة وأرجأت اللجنة إتخاذ القرار النهائي بشأنها وذلك لإتاحة الفرصة للناديين إذا كانت لديهما أية رغبة في تقديم طلبات فحص إضافية بعد إستلام قرار اللجنة.
ثانياً : قررت اللجنة تكوين لجنة تحكيم برئاسة عضو اللجنة تاج السر عباس للفصل في النزاع القائم بين نادي النيل الحصاحيصا وثلاثة من لاعبيه.
ثالثاً : قررت اللجنة تكوين لجنة تحكيم برئاسة عضو اللجنة الفاتح خضر للفصل في النزاع القائم بين نادى الميرغنى كسلا واللاعب مسلم الطيب.
رابعاً : قررت اللجنة طلب بعض المعلومات التى لم تكن موجودة في ملف الإستئناف للنظر في الإستئناف المقدم من نادي جزيرة الفيل مدنى ضد نادي الهلال الحصاحيصا في عدم صحة مشاركة أحد لاعبي الهلال.
خامساً : ستنظر اللجنة في بقية الإستئنافات المعروضة أمامها في إجتماعها القادم.

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مولودية العلمة يرفض التفريط في لاعبيه قبل مواجهة المريخ


عقدت إدارة مولودية العلمة منافس المريخ في دور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال ندوة صحفية كان الهدف منها هو تطرق رئيس مجلس الإدارة الجديد حركات عبد الرزاق، لتقديم فريقه شكوى على مستوى الفاف بخصوص القضية التي شغلت بال الرأي العام في الفترة الماضية، والمتمثلة في محاولة الرشوة بمناسبة مباراة شباب قسنطينة أمام نصر حسين داي، حيث قال الرجل بأن القوانين واضحة وتؤكد أحقية فريقه في البقاء مع إسقاط “النصرية”، والسبب في ذلك كون أعضاء لجنة الانضباط عند فصلهم في القضية لم يطبقوا المادة الخاصة بالرشوة وترتيب المباريات، وتحدث بأن فريقه يضع كامل ثقته في لجنتي المنازعات والانضباط للحكم لصالح فريقه مع دعوة أعضاء المكتب الفيدرالي في اجتماعه المرتقب منتصف الشهر الحالي إلى إعادة التحقيق في القضية وصرح الرئيس حركات بأنه لن يمضي على وثيقة تسريح أي لاعب في الفريق مهما كانت العروض مغرية، داعيا جميع اللاعبين إلى التوقف عن التفاوض مع الأندية التي تريد خدماتهم، مؤكدا بأنه لم يفصل بشكل نهائي في هوية أعضاء العارضة الفنية، رغم إعلان المدرب أكورسي موافقته على تجديد عقده، لأن بعض أعضاء المجلس اقترحوا توليه منصب المدير فني لصنف الأكابر مع تعيين مدرب رئيسي جديد بسبب عامل السن، يذكر أن المريخ سيستقبل مولودية العلمة يوم السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري في أولى مباريات الفريقين في دور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال.










*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*هناك أعضاء في اللجنة تحركهم انتماءاتهم لضرب المريخ

​
شن الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ , شن هجوما عنيفا على لجنة الإستئنافات مبينا أنها تحكمها العواطف و الإنتماءات الضيقة و أن هناك تحركات لضرب المريخ و اعاقة مسيرته قبل البطولة الافريقية من بعض الأعضاء اصحاب الميول الأزرق و للأسف أن مثل تلك اللجان تحركها العواطف لخدمة أنديتها و قال أن المريخ لن يقدم طلب فحص كما طلبت اللجنة لأنها في الأصل غير معنية بالنظر في قرارات الإتحاد العام و إنما معنية بالنظر في قرارات اللجان المساعدة و أن المريخ ماض في مسيرته لن تضره تلك الاستهداف الضيقة التي لا تهمها مصلحة المريخ و هو يقاتل على الصعيد الدولي لاعلاء راية السودان 
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*جمال سالم يصل اليوم تونس



اكد اليوغندي حارس مرمي المريخ وصوله اليوم تونس للانضمام لمعسكر الفريق للمشاركة في التحضيرات للدورة الثانية بعد ان كان اللاعب تأخر عن الوصول في الوقت المحدد بعد ان لم ينجح في الحصول علي تأشيرة الدخول لتونس من بلاده مباشرة










*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺑﻄﻼً ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ
ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ
<>==<>==<>==<>==؛<>
<>==<>==<>==<>==؛<>
ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ، ﺗﻮﺝ
ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻄﻼً ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ، ﺑﻌﺪﻣﺎ ﺣﻘﻖ ﻓﻮﺯًﺍ
ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﺔ
ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ، ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻗﻴﻤﺖ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ " ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ " ﺑﺒﺮﻟﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ .
ﺃﺣﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ، ﺇﻳﻔﺎﻥ
ﺭﺍﻛﻴﺘﻴﺘﺶ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 4 ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻟﻔﺎﺭﻭ ﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ ﻟﻠﻴﻮﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 55 ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻟﻮﻳﺲ
ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 68
ﻭﻳﻌﺰﺯ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺛﺎﻟﺚ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ، ﻟﻴﺘﻮﺝ
ﺭﻓﺎﻕ ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻨﻲ ﻟﻴﻮﻧﻴﻞ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ
ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻝ " ﺷﺎﻣﺒﻴﻨﺰ ﻟﻴﺞ " ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ
ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ، ﻭﻳﻨﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﻟﻘﺒﻲ "
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻛﺄﺱ ﻣﻠﻚ
ﺇﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ ."
ﺑﺪﺃ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ
2-1-3-4 ، ﻣﻌﺘﻤﺪًﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻴﻔﻴﺰ
ﻭﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻡ، ﻭﺧﻠﻔﻪ ﻓﻴﺪﺍﻝ،
ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ،ﻣﺎﺭﻛﻴﺰﻳﻮ، ﺑﻴﺮﻟﻮ
ﻭﺑﻮﺟﺒﺎ، ﺃﻣﺎ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺧﺎﺽ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺑﺨﻄﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺎﺩﺓ 3-3-4 ، ﻣﻌﺘﻤﺪًﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻣﻴﺴﻲ، ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ ﻭﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻡ،
ﻭﺧﻠﻔﻬﻢ ﺭﺍﻛﻴﺘﻴﺘﺶ، ﺑﻮﺳﻜﻴﺘﺶ،
ﻭﺇﻧﻴﻴﺴﺘﺎ .
ﺿﻐﻂ ﻣﺒﻜﺮ ﻟﻴﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﻭﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ
ﻣﺴﺘﻤﻴﺘﺔ ﻹﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ، ﻟﻜﻦ
ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻟﺪﻍ "ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ "
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ
ﺭﺍﻛﻴﺘﻴﺘﺶ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺳﺘﻠﻢ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ
ﻣﻦ ﺇﻧﻴﻴﺴﺘﺎ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ
ﻭﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻠﻪ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ، ﻟﺘﺼﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ
0-1 ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﻟﻮﻧﻲ ﻭﺗﺸﺘﻌﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ .
ﺣﺎﻭﻝ "ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻓﻲ " ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﻪ،
ﻭﺃﻧﻄﻠﻖ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻪ ﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻪ
ﻭﺭﺍﻭﻍ ﻣﺎﺳﻴﻜﺮﺍﻧﻮ ﺑﺒﺮﺍﻋﺔ ﻭﻳﻤﺮﺭﻫﺎ
ﻟﻔﻴﺪﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺪﺩﻫﺎ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻜﻦ
ﺑﻌﻴﺪًﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 8 ،
ﻟﻴﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﺑﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 9 ﻋﻠﺖ ﻋﺎﺭﺽ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻀﺮﻡ ﺑﻮﻓﻮﻥ .
ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺧﻄﻴﺮًﺍ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ
ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻖ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﻳﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺃﺭﺟﻞ
ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﻲ "ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻓﻲ " ، ﻭﺃﻧﻘﺬ ﺑﻮﻓﻮﻥ
ﺗﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺃﻟﻔﻴﺲ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 14 ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺟﻌﻞ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﻪ ﻭﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ
ﺗﺤﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺑﻮﺟﺒﺎ، ﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ، ﺗﻴﻔﻴﺰ،
ﻭﺑﻴﺮﻟﻮ .
ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻋﺘﻤﺪ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪﺓ ﻟﻔﻚ ﻋﻘﺪﺓ
ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺃﻃﻠﻖ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻌﺰﻝ ﺗﻴﻔﻴﺰ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ
23 ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺗﻌﻠﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﺴﺪﺩ ﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ
ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 24
ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺗﻤﺮ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺓ، ﻭﺍﻷﻗﻮﻯ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ
ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﺎﺭﻛﻴﺰﻳﻮ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺗﻀﻞ
ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻳﻀًﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ .25
ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﺎﺑﺔ
ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺴﻘﻮﻁ ﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ
ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻄﻼﻕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻒ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺳﺪﺩ
ﻛﺮﺓ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ
ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ 39 ﻣﺮﺕ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺭ ﻗﺎﺋﻢ
ﺑﻮﻓﻮﻥ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﻣﺎﺭﻛﻴﺰﻳﻮ ﺑﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 39 ﺗﻀﻞ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺗﻴﺮ ﺷﺘﻴﺠﻦ، ﻭﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ
ﻣﺮﺓ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﺑﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺃﻧﻘﺬﻫﺎ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻼﻕ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ .40
ﺃﺷﺘﻌﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﻮﺫ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﻟﻮﻧﻲ ﺑﻨﺴﺒﺔ 67 % ،
ﻭﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺧﻄﺄ ﻓﺎﺩﺡ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻮﻓﻮﻥ
ﻛﺎﺩ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻠﻒ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻮﻻ
ﺣﺴﻦ ﺣﻈﻪ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ
ﺃﺧﻴﺮًﺍ ﻭﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻣﺮﺍﻭﻏًﺎ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﻲ
ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺟﺪﻭﻯ ﻟﺘﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ
ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻧﻈﻴﻒ ﻟﺒﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ .
ﺑﺪﺃ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ
ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ، ﻭﺃﻧﻘﺬ ﺑﻮﻓﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ
ﺗﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 49 ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺪﺩ
ﺍﻷﻭﺭﻭﺟﻮﻳﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ
ﺗﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 50 ، ﻭﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ
ﺑﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺃﻳﻀًﺎ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 51 ، ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
ﻟﻴﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ .
ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﺠﻤﺔ ﻣﺮﺗﺪﺓ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ، ﻧﻔﺬ
ﻣﺎﺭﻛﻴﺰﻳﻮ ﻛﻌﺐ ﺑﻤﻬﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﺎﺋﻘﺔ ﻓﺘﺢ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻝ ﻟﻠﻴﺸﺘﺴﺘﺎﻳﻨﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﻬﺪﻫﺎ
ﻟﺘﻴﻔﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺪﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻳﺼﺪﻫﺎ
ﺷﺘﻴﺠﻦ ﻟﺘﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻤﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﻳﺴﺪﺩﻫﺎ ﻭﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 55 ، ﻟﺘﺼﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ
1-1 ﻭﺗﺸﺘﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ .
ﺃﺣﺪﺙ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺛﻮﺭﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ، ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ،
ﺗﻴﻔﻴﺰ، ﻓﻴﺪﺍﻝ ﻭﺑﻮﺟﺒﺎ، ﻭﺷﻜﻠﻮﺍ
ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ
ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ، ﻭﻛﺎﺩ ﺗﻴﻔﻴﺰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﺿﻠﺖ
ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 61 ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻮﺟﺒﺎ ﺑﺄﺧﺮﻯ ﺗﺼﺪﻯ ﻟﻬﺎ
ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ .64
ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﺳﺮﻳﻌًﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﺃﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺤﻮﺍﺫ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ، ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺮﺍﻗﺎﺕ
ﻣﻦ ﺇﻧﻴﻴﺴﺘﺎ ﻭﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻭﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ،
ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺑﺮﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﻋﺮﻗﻠﺔ ﺑﻮﺟﺒﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ
ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻲ ﻻ
ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻟﻴﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ
ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺘﻪ ﻭﻳﺴﺪﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﺗﺮﺗﺪ ﻣﻦ
ﺑﻮﻓﻮﻥ، ﻭﺗﺠﺪ ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻀﻌﻬﺎ
ﻭﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ،
ﻟﺘﺼﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ 1-2 ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﻟﻮﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ .68
ﻭﺃﻟﻐﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻟﻨﻴﻤﺎﺭ
ﻣﻦ ﺭﺃﺳﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 71 ، ﺣﻴﺚ
ﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻻﻣﺴﺖ ﻳﺪ
ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺴﻜﻦ
ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺑﻮﻓﻮﻥ، ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﺍﺿﺎﺕ
ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﻟﻮﻧﻲ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻀﻴﻊ ﻛﺮﺓ
ﻟﻠﻴﻮﻓﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺇﻳﻔﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻛﻨﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﺮﻟﻮ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ .72
ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺗﻨﺸﻴﻂ ﺧﻂ
ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺗﺸﺎﻓﻲ ﻫﻴﺮﻧﺎﻧﺪﻳﺰ
ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺇﻧﺪﺭﻳﺎﺱ ﺇﻧﻴﻴﺴﺘﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 78 ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺪﺩ ﺭﺃﺳﻴﺔ
ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻛﻨﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﺮﻟﻮ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺗﻌﻠﻮ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 78 ، ﻟﻴﺸﺎﺭﻙ
ﺭﻭﺑﻴﺮﺗﻮ ﺑﻴﺮﻳﺮﺍ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻓﻴﺪﺍﻝ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 79 ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ .
ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﺮﻧﺎﻧﺪﻭ ﻟﻮﺭﻳﻨﺘﻲ
ﻭﻛﻴﻨﺠﺴﻴﻠﻲ ﻛﻮﻣﺎﻥ، ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ
ﻭﺇﻳﻔﺮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻣﻞ ﺇﻧﻘﺎﺫ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ
ﺇﻧﻘﺎﺫﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ
ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺃﺷﺮﻙ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻣﺎﺛﻴﻮ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﻛﻴﺘﻴﺘﺶ
ﻟﺘﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ، ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ
ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﺗﻴﻔﻴﺰ ﻭﺭﺟﺎﻝ "ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ
ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ " ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻤﻴﺘﺔ .
ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺑﻴﺪﺭﻭ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺷﺎ
ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺋﻊ، ﻭﻓﻲ ﻫﺠﻤﺔ ﻣﺮﺗﺪﺓ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ
ﺃﺣﺮﺯ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻣﻦ
ﺗﻤﺮﻳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻞ، ﻟﻴﻨﺘﻬﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ
ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ
ﻫﺪﻑ، ﻭﻳﺘﻮﺝ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ
ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ .






*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ايمن سعيد : دول كدابين ولا اعرف التمرد واريد الابطال مع المريخ 





نفي اللاعب ايمن سعيد تمرده على المريخ و قال انه ظل ملتزما مع نااديه المريخ طوال فترة تعاقده و لم يساوم مطلقا و اضاف : لا اعرف التمرد ووقعت للمريخ و الوالي كان متواجدا خارج البلاد و اكد : ضيف اتمرد و انني اخترت المريخ : دول كدابين لم اطلب مليون دولار و عامل السني لن يحرمني من العطاء و احلم بتحقيق الابطال مع المريخ. 


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*فاروق صباح الخير
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*أحداث مؤسفة في مباراة شباب الهلال و المريخ 



الاعتداء على الحكم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / فاز شباب الهلال على شباب المريخ بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بالدار في مباراة شهدت احداث مؤسفة اقتحتمت جماهير المريخ الملعب وقامت بالاعتداء على الحكم الذي اعلن عن نهاية المباراة قبل دقائق من نهايتها



التحكيم التحكيم التحكيم الي متي يا مجلس المريخ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

فاروق صباح الخير



هلا بيك صباح الانوار
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صحيفة الصدي
.
ديديه و كوفي و بكري يلفتون الانظار في مران المريخ
الفريق طارق : لن نمنح لجنة الاستئنافات شرف تقديم الفحص و عوض يسعي لخدمة الهلال
برشلونة يقضي علي طموح يوفنتوس و يعانق لقب دوري ابطال اوروبا لخامس مرة
انقسام حاد في لجنة الاستئنافات يؤجل قرار مباراة المريخ و الامل
جمال حسن سعيد : لا نتوقع ان يسلمنا الاتحاد قرار الاعادةمجلس المريخ يقبل استقالة حاتم محمد احمد
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صحيفة الزاوية 
اكد ان طلب اللجنة غير قانوني .. المريخ يرفض رسميا تقديم طلب فحص للجنة الاستئنافات
تدريبات لياقة عنيفة و شاقة للاعبي الاحمر علي شواطئ المتوسط
حاتم محمد احمد يستقيل و يعتذر للجماهير
و نجوم القمة يصلون بالثلاثاء للانضمام للمنتخب
برشلونة يهزم يوفنتوس بثلاثية و يتوج بدوري ابطال اوروبا
عودة الصفاء بين غارزيتو و محسن سيد
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صحيفة الزعيم
رمال الابيض المتوسط تجهز نجوم المريخ للمجموعات باعنف التدريبات
غارزيتو يركز علي التهديف في التدريب المسائي و تدريبات اضافية خاصة للثلاثي بكري و راجي و مجدي
مفاجأة : المريخ يشكو تراوري لاتحاد الكرة قبل التسجيلات .. و البارشا سيدا لأندية اوروبا
مجلس المريخ يقبل استقالة حاتم و يحل الجهاز الفني و الاداري .. جمال سالم يصل و يغادر لتونس
التحكيم يذبح رديف المريخ و يطرد ثلاثة لاعبين
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					

صحيفة الزعيم
رمال الابيض المتوسط تجهز نجوم المريخ للمجموعات باعنف التدريبات
غارزيتو يركز علي التهديف في التدريب المسائي و تدريبات اضافية خاصة للثلاثي بكري و راجي و مجدي
مفاجأة : المريخ يشكو تراوري لاتحاد الكرة قبل التسجيلات .. و البارشا سيدا لأندية اوروبا
مجلس المريخ يقبل استقالة حاتم و يحل الجهاز الفني و الاداري .. جمال سالم يصل و يغادر لتونس
التحكيم يذبح رديف المريخ و يطرد ثلاثة لاعبين



مبروك ياصفوة استقالة حاتم محمد احمد مع انها جات متاخرة

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
بعد مباراة مثيرة وتاريخية، توج برشلونة الإسباني بطلاً لدوري أبطال أوروبا، بعدما حقق فوزًا أمام يوفنتوس الإيطالي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، في المواجهة التي أقيمت مساء امس السبت على ملعب”الأولمبي” ببرلين العاصمة الألمانية.أحرز هدف برشلونة الأول، إيفان راكيتيتش في الدقيقة 4، قبل أن يتعادل ألفارو موراتا لليوفي في الدقيقة 55، قبل أن يحرز لويس سواريز هدف في الدقيقة 68 ويعزز نيمار النتيجة بهدف ثالث في اللحظات الأخيرة، ليتوج رفاق الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي بلقب ال”شامبينز ليج” الخامس في تاريخه، وينهي الموسم بثلاثية تاريخية، بعد لقبي” الدوري الإسباني وكأس ملك إسبانيا”.بدأ يوفنتوس المباراة بطريقة 4-3-1-2، معتمدًا على تيفيز وموراتا في الأمام، وخلفه فيدال، ثم الثلاثي،ماركيزيو، بيرلو وبوجبا، أما برشلونة فقد خاض المواجهة بخطته الهجومية المعتادة 4-3-3، معتمدًا على ميسي، سواريز ونيمار في الأمام، وخلفهم راكيتيتش، بوسكيتش، وإنييستا.ضغط مبكر ليوفنتوس ومحاولات مستميتة لإحراز المفاجأة، لكن برشلونة لدغ “السيدة العجوز” في الدقيقة الرابعة عن طريق راكيتيتش الذي استلم كرة رائعة من إنييستا داخل منطقة الجزاء ومن قبله نيمار، لتصبح النتيجة 1-0 للفريق الكتالوني وتشتعل المواجهة.حاول “اليوفي” مواصلة هجومه، وأنطلق مهاجمه موراتا مهاجمه وراوغ ماسيكرانو ببراعة ويمررها لفيدال الذي يسددها قوية لكن بعيدًا عن المرمى في الدقيقة 8، ليرد عليه نيمار بتسديدة قوية في الدقيقة 9 علت عارض الحارس المخضرم بوفون.برشلونة أصبح خطيرًا للغاية في هجمات العمق حيث يعتمد على التمريرات القصيرة بين أرجل مدافعي “اليوفي”، وأنقذ بوفون تسديدة قوية من جانب ألفيس في الدقيقة 14، وهو ما جعل الفريق الإيطالي يعود بشكل كبير إلى منطقة دفاعه ويعتمد على المرتدات السريعة عن طريق تحركات بوجبا، موراتا، تيفيز، وبيرلو .كما اعتمد يوفنتوس على التسديدات البعيدة لفك عقدة دفاع برشلونة، حيث أطلق المنعزل تيفيز واحدة في الدقيقة 23 لكنها تعلو العارضة، قبل أن يسدد موراتا كرة من داخل منطقة جزاء برشلونة في الدقيقة 24 لكنها تمر بعيدة، والأقوى كانت من جانب ماركيزيو لكنها تضل الطريق أيضًا في الدقيقة 25.حاول سواريز التحرر من الرقابة عن طريق السقوط لوسط الملعب والانطلاق من الخلف، حيث سدد كرة رائعة من خارج منطقة الجزاء في 39 مرت بجوار قائم بوفون، قبل أن يرد عليه ماركيزيو بتسديدة رائعة في الدقيقة 39 تضل طريقها إلى مرمى تير شتيجن، ويعود سواريز مرة أخرى بتسديدة أنقذها الحارس الإيطالي العملاق في الدقيقة 40.أشتعلت الدقائق الأخيرة من الشوط الأول الذي استحوذ عليه الفريق الكتالوني بنسبة 67 %، وخاصة بعد خطأ فادح من بوفون كاد أن يكلف فريقه الكثير لولا حسن حظه، قبل أن يظهر ميسي أخيرًا وينطلق مراوغًا مدافعي يوفنتوس داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن بدون جدوى لتنتهي الفترة الأولى بهدف نظيف لبرشلونة.بدأ برشلونة الشوط الثاني بقوة كبيرة، وأنقذ بوفون من جديد تسديدة رائعة من سواريز في الدقيقة 49، قبل أن يسدد الأوروجوياني مرة أخرى لكنها تضل الطريق إلى المرمى في الدقيقة 50، ويظهر ميسي بتسديدة أيضًا لكنها بعيدة في الدقيقة 51، في ظل تراجع كبير ليوفنتوس.ومن هجمة مرتدة رائعة، نفذ ماركيزيو كعب بمهارة فائقة فتح المجال لليشتستاينر الذي مهدها لتيفيز الذي سدد كرة قوية يصدها شتيجن لتعود لموراتا الذي يسددها ويعلن عن هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 55، لتصبح النتيجة 1-1 وتشتعل المواجهة.أحدث يوفنتوس ثورة كبيرة بعد هدف التعادل، واستفاق موراتا، تيفيز، فيدال وبوجبا، وشكلوا خطورة كبيرة على مرمى برشلونة، وكاد تيفيز أن يعلن عن الثاني بتسديدة قوية ضلت الطريق في الدقيقة 61، قبل أن يقوم بوجبا بأخرى تصدى لها حارس برشلونة في الدقيقة 64.حاول برشلونة الدخول سريعًا في أجواء المنافسة عن طريق الاستحواذ على الكرة، واختراقات من إنييستا وميسي ونيمار، وطالب يوفنتوس بركلة جزاء بعد عرقلة بوجبا في منطقة الجزاء برشلونة، لكن الحكم التركي لا يعلن شيء لينطلق ميسي بسرعته ويسدد كرة قوية ترتد من بوفون، وتجد سواريز الذي يضعها ويحرز هدف التقدم الثاني، لتصبح النتيجة 2-1 للفريق الكتالوني في الدقيقة 68.وألغى الحكم المساعد هدف لنيمار من رأسية في الدقيقة 71، حيث أشار إلى أن الكرة لامست يد النجم البرازيلي قبل أن تسكن شباك بوفون، وسط اعتراضات كبيرة من لاعبي الفريق الكتالوني، قبل أن تضيع كرة لليوفي أمام إيفرا من ركنية بيرلو في الدقيقة 72.حاول برشلونة تنشيط خط الوسط بمشاركة تشافي هيرنانديز مكان إندرياس إنييستا في الدقيقة 78، قبل أن يسدد رأسية رائعة من ركنية بيرلو لكنها تعلو العارضة في الدقيقة 78، ليشارك روبيرتو بيريرا مكان فيدال في الدقيقة 79 في يوفنتوس.شارك فيرناندو لورينتي وكينجسيلي كومان، مكان موراتا وإيفرا على أمل إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه في الدقائق الأخيرة في يوفنتوس، بينما أشرك برشلونة المدافع ماثيو مكان راكيتيتش لتأمين النتيجة، في ظل محاولات تيفيز ورجال “السيدة العجوز” المستميتة.شارك بيدرو مكان مهاجم البرشا سواريز في الوقت بدلا من الضائع، وفي هجمة مرتدة رائعة أحرز نيمار الهدف الثالث من تمريرة البديل، لينتهى اللقاء بفوز برشلونة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، ويتوج بدوري أبطال أوروبا.برشلونة .. صاحب الإنجاز الفريد في العالمإذا ما كان للتاريخ أن يُكتب في عصرنا الحاضر كُروياً، فلا شكَّ أنَّ نادي برشلونة الإسباني هو من سيتسيد كتابته بأحرفٍ خاصة يسطرها النادي الكاتالوني في العقد الأخير.برشلونة بطل الدوري الإسباني وكأس ملك إسبانيا لهذا العام، تمكن السبت من تحقيق لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا وإضافته لخزائن الفريق الممتلئة بالألقاب ورافعاً رصيده الأوروبي إلى 5 ألقاب في الشامبيونز.وبات برشلونة النادي الأول والوحيد في كرة القدم العالمية الذي يحق له الفخر بتحقيقه للثلاثية في موسم واحد في مُناسبتين، حيث لم يتمكن أي نادي في العالم من تحقيق هذا الإنجاز سوى برشلونة.قصة برشلونة وهذا الإنجاز بدأت في 2009 حين سطر الفريق تحت إشراف مدربه الاسباني بيب غوارديولا التاريخ بتحقيقه للثلاثية بل والسداسية أيضاً، حين تُوج الفريق ببقية الألقاب الممكنة في ذلك الموسم.وفي هذا الموسم وبعد صراع طيلة الموسم على الألقاب المُحتملة، تمكَّن برشلونة تحت قيادة لويس إنريكي اللاعب السابق للفريق من الوصول للقبه الثالث مع إمكانية زيادة الخزينة بعد أشهر من الآن، حين سيخوض الفريق كأس السوبر الإسباني وكأس السوبر الأوروبي وكأس العالم للأندية.اختيار انييستا كافضل لاعب في نهائي دوري الابطالاختار الاتحاد الاوروبي لكرة القدم، الاسباني اندريس انييستا، لاعب خط وسط فريق برشلونة، بطل الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم، كأفضل لاعب في نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا الذي جمع بين الفريق الكتالوني ونظيره يوفنتوس الايطالي.وكان دور انييستا حاسما لتتويج برشلونة باللقب، اذ منح تمريرة حاسمة للكرواتي ايفان راكيتيتش ليفتتح التسجيل عند الدقيقة الرابعة، وكان احد افضل لاعبي البلوغرانا خصوصا خلال الشوط الاول.وحقق انييستا لقبه الرابع في دوري ابطال اوروبا بكرة القدم مع برشلونة، بعد تتويجه في باريس 2005، وروما 2009، وفي ويمبلي 2011.راكيتتش يفك أسر برشلونة من سجن MSN بعد 99 يوما!لن ينسى إيفان رايكتتش، نجم خط وسط نادي برشلونة، بطل الدوري والكأس الإسبانية، أنَّه كان صاحب أسرع هدف للبلوغرانا في نهائيات دوري أبطال أوروبا، وصاحب رابع أسرع هدف في تاريخ نهائيات المسابقة ككل.ووريقات التاريخ الكتالوني في هذا الموسم الإستثنائي بدورها لن تنسى أيضاً هدف راكيتتش الذي حرر برشلونة من قيد ثلاثي خط مقدمته (ميسي وسواريز ونيمار)، الذي احتل طولاً وعرضاً أهداف الفريق منذ 99 يوم.فمنذ تاريخ الثامن والعشرين من فبراير لهذا العام، لم يُسجل هدف لصالح برشلونة في أي من المسابقات الثلاث التي صارع عليها الفريق دون أن يكون في هذا الهدف بصمة لأحد ثلاثي المقدمة MSN سواء بالتسجيل أو بالأسيست (تمرير كرة حاسمة).وهدف راكيتتش الأول في شباك يوفينتوس جاء بصناعة إنييستا، ليُسطر أول أهداف الفريق دون قيود ثلاثي المقدمة منذ تاريخ 28 فبراير، حين كان راكيتتش نفسه من سجل آنذاك في مباراة الفريق أمام غرناطة.سواريز ثالث لاعب اوروغوياني يُسجل في نهائي دوري الأبطالأثبت الاوروغوياني لويس سواريز مهاجم نادي برشلونة بطل الدوري والكأس الاسباني، أنَّه حاضر دوماً في المواعيد الكبيرة التي يحتاجه الفريق بها.وسجل سواريز الهدف الثاني لبرشلونة (الدقيقة 68) في المباراة النهائية لدوري أبطال أوروبا السبت بمرمى بوفون حارس يوفينتوس الإيطالي في المباراة النهائية على الملعب الاولمبي ببرلين.وبات سواريز ثالث لاعب أوروغوياني يُسجل في نهائي المسابقة الأوروبية بعد كلٍ من مواطنيه خوان ألبرتو سيكافينو (ميلان) وغودين (أتلتيكو مدريد).ويُعتبر هدف سواريز في شباك اليوفي هو الهدف رقم 25 للاعب الأوروغوياني هذا الموسم مع برشلونة في مختلف المسابقات.هل استحق فيدال الطرد في أول 10 دقائق؟لا يُمكن للقاء مثل نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا بما يحمله من أجواء مشحونة أن يخلو من بعض اللقطات والقرارات التحكيمية التي تُثير حفيظة مُشجع لطرفٍ من طرفي المباراة النهائية.وفي لقاء برشلونة ويوفينتوس على الملعب الأولمبي ببرلين مساء السبت، انتقدت صحيفة (موندو ديبورتيفو) حكم المباراة التركي، كونيت شاكير، مُشيرةً إلى أنَّه تساهل بصورة كبيرة مع التشيلي آرتورو فيدال نجم خط وسط يوفينتوس.وتحدثت الصحيفة عن لقطتين وتدخلين عنيفين من الدولي التشيلي على لاعبي برشلونة في الدقائق العشر الأولى كان من المُمكن لحكم المباراة أن يُشهر على إثرهما بطاقتين صفراوتين ويطرد اللاعب.اللقطة الأولى لفيدال جاءت بعد 5 دقائق، حيث قرر في تلك الدقيقة التدخل من الخلف وبصورة مقصية على اندريس إنييستا نجم خط وسط برشلونة، حكم المباراة اكتفى في تلك اللقطة بتوجيه الإنذار الشفهي لفيدال.فيما كانت اللقطة الثانية بعد 10 دقائق من إنطلاقة المباراة حين عاود التشيلي تدخلاته العنيفة، بيد أنَّ ضحيته هذه المرة كانت متمثلة في الإسباني سيرجيو بوسكيتس وكمثيلتها الأولى، اكتفى حكم المباراة بعدم التحرك ساكناً.رسم تكتيكي.. 10 لاعبين شاركوا في هدف برشلونة الأول امام يوفنتوسكان ولا يزال نادي برشلونة، بطل الدوري الاسباني، وفيَّاً لعاداته وتقاليده الخاصة المتمثلة في أسلوب “التيكي تاكا”، وإن بات هذا الأسلوب ذو تطور أكبر مع مدرب الفريق الجديد لويس إنريكي، الذي جعل من هذا الأسلوب هجومياً أكثر.وشهد لقاء نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا بين برشلونة الإسباني ويوفنتوس، بطل الدوري الإيطالي، تسجيل برشلونة لهدفه الأول، بعد سلسلة من التمريرات، شارك فيها جميع لاعبي الفريق قبل أن تصل لصاحب الهدف إيفان راكيتتش.ونقلت صحيفة “موندو ديبورتيفو” الكتالونية، مُخططاً بيانياً يُوضح كيف أنَّ جميع لاعبي الفريق بعيداً عن حارس المرمى لمسوا الكرة بتمريرات متنقلة بينهم بلغ عددها 16 تمريرة، قبل أن يُسكن راكيتتش الكرة في شباك اليوفي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباحكم خير وفير حسن زيادة وفاروق
ربنا يديكم العافية يا شباب ومشكورين علي النشاط الصباحي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﺻﺤﻴﻔﻪ ﻗﻮﻭﻥ :
* ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﻄﺎﻭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
* ﻳﺎﺣﻼﻭﻩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻻﻟﺘﻬﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﻼﻭﻩ !
* ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﺘﻤﻞ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺚﻻﺛﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻭﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ ﻳﺪﻫﺶ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﻪ!
* ﻟﺠﻨﻪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺗﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺎﻋﺎﺩﻩ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻭﺗﺸﺘﺮﻁ ﺩﺭﺍﺳﻪ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺤﺺ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ
* ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺗﻠﻮﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻭﺭﺑﺎ : ﺛﻼﺛﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺭ ﻭﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﻳﻜﺘﺐ ﻟﻠﻴﻮﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﻪ المشوار
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﺻﺤﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻪ :
* ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﺗﺠﺘﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭ .. ﺗﺜﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻐﺐ .. ﻭﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﻮﻩ ﻳﻌﺘﺪﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻀﺮﺏ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺛﻼﺛﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
* ﻓﻀﻴﺤﻪ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ
* ﺍﻻﻭﺭﻕ ﻳﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻖﻻﻭﻩ ﻭﺩﻳﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﺤﻔﺰ ﻳﻮﻧﺲ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ .. ﻭﺑﺸﻪ ﻝ
(ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ ) ﺍﺻﺎﺑﺘﻲ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﻪ
* ( ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ) ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺮ .. ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﻨﻜﺮ ﺍﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ !!..
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯﻳﻦ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ .. ﺳﻤﻮﺣﻪ ﻳﺘﻌﺜﺮ .. ﻭﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﻪ ﺑﻄﻼ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

** ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺗﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺭﺍﺕ 
* ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻮﻟﻊ ﻧﺎﺭ
* ﺭﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺘﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﻬﺰﻣﻪ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﻪ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﺗﻘﺘﺤﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻼﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ
* 5 ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺘﻮﻧﺲ !..
* ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﻘﻮﻩ ﻭﻳﺨﻄﻒ ﺍﻻﻧﻈﺎﺭ ﻭﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻓﺎ ﺍﺳﻄﻮﺭﻳﺎ !
* ﺟﻮﻟﻴﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻌﻠﻪ ﻭﻛﻴﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﻪ .. ﺍﺩﻭﺍﺭ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻟﻜﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ .. ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺑﺸﻪ ﻭﻧﺰﺍﺭ
* ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺗﺸﺘﻌﻞ . ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ : ﻟﻢ ﻧﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻋﺎﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﻠﻌﺐ ﺣﺘﻲ
ﻟﻮ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺒﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ .
* ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﻪ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﻪ ﺑﻂﻻ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻭﺭﺑﺎ

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*المريخ يكمل المرحلة الاولي بنجاح ويركز على التهديف 



شهدت تألق المدينة و ديديه وشيبون

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / اكمل المريخ الفترة الاولي من الإعداد و ذلك بالتركيز على تدريبات اللياقة البدنية و الكرة حتى وصل لاعلي معدل من اللياقة و كان الفريق قد ركز في تدريب امس على الكرة التي تألق فيها بكري المدينة وشيبون و ديديه و سيواجه المريخ المنتخب الاولمبي بالثلاثاء في اول تجاربه الاعدادية


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*صباحكم منور ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحكم زين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الأحباء فاروق وحسن زيادة ومنعم على الابداعات والروائع
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين حبايبنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• الهلال والمريخ يستعدان للمواجهات المقبلة بمعسكر تونس
• عاطف النور: تعامل نادي الملعب مع الهلال راقي
• لجنة الاستئنافات ترجئ النظر في طلب الفحص المقدم من الاتحاد العام في قضية المدينة
• رئيس الأمل يتحمس لقرار الإستئنافات في قضية ناديه مع المريخ
• المنتخب السوداني يخوض تجربة ودية أمام منتخب الشباب
• الإستئنافات تتكون لجنة تحكيم للفصل في النزاع القائم بين النيل الحصاحيصا وثلاثة من لاعبيه
• الإستئنافات تتكون لجنة تحكيم للفصل في النزاع القائم بين نادى الميرغنى كسلا واللاعب مسلم الطيب
• الإستئنافات تقرر طلب بعض المعلومات في قضية جزيرة الفيل ضد الهلال الحصاحيصا في عدم صحة مشاركة أحد اللاعبين
• تركيب السياج الداخلي وزراعة نجيل باستاد بربر
• تشكيل لجنة التحكيم بكريمة .. والشبيبة يتصدر دون هزيمة ببابنوسة
• اكسبريس عطبرة يقترب من الوصول للجاهزية
• تركيب السياج الداخلي وزراعة نجيل باستاد بربر

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

مؤتمر صحافي لوزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية



تعقد وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية مؤتمرا صحفيا مهما في الثانية عشر من ظهر اليوم الاحد بقاعة الاجتماعات بمقر رئاسة الوزارة ووجه وكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضة الدكتور نجم الدين المرضي الاجهزة الاعلامية والصحافة الرياضية للحضور والمشاركة في المؤتمر الذي يمثل انعقاده بداية لانطلاقة جديدة في مسيرة عمل الوزارة وهي تستشرق آفاق جديدة.
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*أيها المدخن أومدمن المخدرات او مشجع الهلال
رمضان هو فرصة للأقلاع عن العادات السيئة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يشكو تراوري للاتحاد العام

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تقدم المريخ بشكوى ضد لاعبه تراوري لاتحاد الكرة شملت كل مخالفاته التي حدثت منذ انضمامه للاحمر و طالب المريخ من لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة و تطبيق القانون و يجدر ذكره ان المالي تراوري كان قد اعتذر عن ما حدث منه تجاه مدربه ووعد بفتح صفحة جديدة لكن تمرد على ناديه و رفض الرد على اتصالات مسؤولي الاحمر .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب السوداني يخوض تجربة ودية أمام منتخب الشباب




قرر المدير الفني للمنتخب السودان لكرة القدم، محمد عبد الله مازدا، خوض مباراة تجريبية أمام منتخب الشباب السوداني الإثنين، وهي المباراة الوحيدة التي سيخوضها منتخب صقور الجديان قبل فاتحة مبارياته أمام سيراليون الأسبوع المقبل على تصفيات المجموعة الأفريقية الثامنة المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا بالجابون 2017.

ويهدف المدير الفني من مباراة منتخب الشباب الذي إنطلق إعداده قبل نحو 3 أسابيع ويدربه مبارك سليمان، إلى الوقوف على قدرات اللاعبين الذين بقائمته من غير لاعبي فريقي الهلال والمريخ المتواجدين مع فريقهما بتونس هذه الأيام لتنفيذ فترة إعدادية للدور الثاني من موسم 2015.

وقال مازدا في تصريح مقتضب ل السبت: "لم يعد هناك أي وقت لخوض أي مباراة ودية دولية".

وكان منتخب صقور الجديان السوداني قد خاض صباح السبت بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم تدريبا حضره 19 لاعبا.

وأكد مازدا أن المنتخب سوف ينتظم في معسكر مغلق بداية من يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.

من ناحية أكد المدير الإداري لمنتخب السودان أيمن عدار أنهم أكملوا الحجز منذ وقت مبكر لإنضمام لاعبي الهلال في قائمة المنتخب للحضور إلى السودان فجر يوم 9 حزيران/يونيو الحالي والإنضمام لمعسكر المنتخب وذلك حسب التنسيق الذي تم مع الجانب الإداري بالهلال في هذا الأمر.

يذكر أن منتخب السودان سوف يستضيف سيراليون بإستاد "حليم/شداد" بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم 14 حزيران/يونيو الحالي في اولى مباريات الفريقين بتصفيات أمم أفريقيا 2017.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والمريخ السوداني يستعدان للمواجهات المقبلة بمعسكر تونس

من لقاء سابق بين الهلال والمريخ السوداني 
كثف  فريقا الهلال والمريخ السوداني تحضيراتهما للدور الثاني من موسم 2015  لمواجهة الإستحقاقات المحلية والقارية والمتمثلة بمرحلة المجموعتين في دوري  أبطال افريقيا لكرة القدم.

وسيحل الهلال ضيفا بملعب فندق المرادى  بلص الذي تقيم به بعثة الهلال بمدينة سوسة عصر الأحد أمام فريق الملعب، وهي  التجربة الثانية للهلال بمعسكر تونس بعد تجربة الأسبوع الماضي التي تعادل  فيها مع النجم الساحلي بنتيجة 1-1.

ويسعى التونسى نبيل الكوكي المدير الفني للهلال على الإستفادة بأكبر قدر من المباراة فنيا واشراك عناصر المنتخب بفريقه.

أما  فريق المريخ اليوم فإنه سيلعب الثلاثاء أمام تجميع نجوم الدورى التونسي،  وسيخوض الفريق الأحمر مساء الأحد تدريبا خاصا بهذه المباراة.

وكان  المدير الفني الفرنسي دييجو جارزيتو أخضع لاعبيه لتدريبات لياقة عنيفة طوال  الفترة الماضية وصلت لــ7تدريبات خلال 4 ايام فقط ، وسوف يخوض المريخ يوم  11 حزيران/ يونيو الحالي مباراته الإعدادية الثانية ضد المنتخب الأولمبي  التونسي.

ومن ناحية الأمين العام ورئيس بعثة المريخ بتونس طارق  عثمان الطاهر بمعسكر، أكد في تصريحات لإذاعة هوى السودان السبت انه يسير  وفقا لما هو مخطط له.

وقال أن 24 لاعبا يتواجدون حالياً بالمعسكر من ضمنهم 3 من الفريق الرديف، وأن الحارس الأوغندى جمال سالم سوف ينضم للمعسكر الأحد.

وقال  الأمين العام للمريخ أن الفريق يستعد لمباراته الأولى أمام مولودية العلمة  الجزائري بام درمان بدوري ابطال أفريقيا يوم 18 حزيران/يونيو الحالي، من  خلال مبارياته الإعدادية بتونس بالإضافة الى مباراة كأس السودان أمام  الأهلي الخرطوم فى17 حزيران/يونيو الحالي، تضاف إلى ذلك المباراة الأولى  بالدور الثاني للممتاز.

وألمح الأمين العام إلى عدم تعامل إتحاد  الكرة الأوغندي بالشكل المطلوب في ضم جمال سالم لمنتخب بلاده وقال: "حتى  اللحظة لم يصلنا أخطار من قبل الأتحاد الأوغندى يفيد بإنضمام جمال سالم  لمنتخب بلاده".

أما بخصوص المهاجم المالي تراوري، قال: إن موضوعه أصبح ادارى، حيث أن اللاعب تخلف عن معسكر الفريق الأحمر بتونس.

وختم  الفريق طارق بأن البعثة ستغادر تونس إلى الخرطوم يوم 13 حزيران/يونيو  الحالي، يذكر أن المريخ سوف يواجه الأهلي الخرطوم يوم 17 حزيران/ يونيو  الحالي ببطولة كأس السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الأمل يتحمس لقرار الإستئنافات في قضية ناديه مع المريخ

جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الأمل السوداني
أظهر رئيس نادي الأمل السوداني، جمال حسن سعيد حماسا وتقبلا لقرار لجنة الإستئنافات التابعة لإتحاد الكرة السوداني الذي أصدرته السبت، بخصوص قضية مباراة الامل ضد المريخ، وقال أن القرار صحيح ويعني ايضا أن قرار اللجنة السابق بإعادة المباراة يعتبر قائما.

وكانت لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، قد عقدت إجتماعاً السبت بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) برئاسة سمير فضل بخيت رئيس اللجنة وبحضور عدد كبير من الأعضاء وبعد مداولات مطولة قالت أنها نظرت في طلب الفحص المقدم من الإتحاد السوداني، بخصوص قرار اللجنة في مباراة المريخ الخرطوم والأمل عطبرة وأرجأت اللجنة إتخاذ القرار النهائي بشأنها، وذلك لإتاحة الفرصة للناديين إذا كانت لديهما أية رغبة في تقديم طلبات فحص إضافية بعد إستلام قرار اللجنة.

وفي تعليقه على القرار قال رئيس الأمل جمال حسن سعيد في تصريح خص به موقع : "قرارلجنة الإستئنافات العليا يمثل الإجراء الصحيح قانونا، لأن الفصل في القضية اليوم كان من ضرر الإتحاد، والقرار اليوم في صالح الأمل، ونحن سنتقدم بطلب جديد، وكان يفترض أن يسلمونا القرار الأول وتنظر اللجنة بعد ذلك في ردنا إلى جانب طلب الفحص المقدم من قبل إتحاد الكرة الذي كان يجب أن نطلع عليه مع القرار الأول".

وأضاف رئيس نادي الأمل: "نحن موافقون على خطوة اليوم إجرائيا، ولكن يفترض أن تتبعها جوانب أخرى، وطالما خرج قرار اليوم بتلك الكيفية هذا يعني أن القرار الأول بإعادة المباراة قائم ويفترض على إتحاد الكرة السوداني أن يبرمج هذه المباراة فورالأن طلب فحص الإتحاد الذي قدمه لا يلغي قرار إعادة المباراة".

يذكر أن المريخ كان قد فاز بملعبه على الأمل 2-0 في الأسبوع الثامن من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وقد شارك المهاجم بكري المدينة مع المريخ رغم قرار إيقاف بسبب إعتداءه على حكم مباراة المريخ ضد الأهلي شندي بملعب الآخير، ما دعا الأمل للتقدم بشكوى بعدم صحة مشاركته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي شندي يحسم امر مشاركته في بطولة سيكافا

نادي الأهلي شندي السوداني
قال نادي الأهلي شندي السوداني أنه حسم بشكل نهائي أمر مشاركة فريق كرة القدم ببطولة سيكافا للأندية المعروفة بإسم "كأس بول كاغامي" وهو إسم الرئيس الرواندي راعي جوائز البطولة منذ عام 2003.

وسوف تقام بطولة سيكافا للأندية خلال الفترة 15-31 تموز/يوليو القادم بتنزانيا وسيشارك السودان فيها بفريقي الأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني, بإعتبار أن السودان حامل آخر لقب في آخر نسخة أقيمت السنة الماضية بالعاصمة الرواندية كيجالي.

وكشف العميد حسن عبد القادر رئيس في تصريح ل"", الجمعة التفاصيل وقال:" وافق مجلس إدارة نادي الأهلي شندي بالإتفاق مع راعي الفريق على مشاركة فريق كرة القدم ببطولة شرق ووسط افريقيا لكرة القدم, وذلك لما لها من فوائد تنافسية وتجعل من الفريق يتجمع لفترة قد تمتد حتى نهاية البطولة لهذا فائدة فنية للفريق بعد عودة من للتنافس في بطولة الدوري الممتاز".

وأضاف: "كما أنها تأتي في توقيت مناسب ولا تتعارض مع بطولة الدوري الممتاز, كما أننا يجب علينا في السودان التعرف بشكل مستمر على التطورات التي تطرأ على الكرة الأفريقية خاصة في المنطقة التي ننتمي لها وهي منطقة شرق ووسط أفريقيا بإعتبارها أول منطقة تنافسية نطل منها على أفريقيا".

وختم رئيس الأهلي شندي تصريحه بحديث عن مقعد المدير الفني الخالي منذ إقالة المدير الفني البرازيلي ماردينا قبل نحو أكثر من شهر وقال:" نحن في مجلس الإدارة النادي ووفقا لسياسة إنتقالية طرحنا أمر الإستعانة بمدرب محلي ووافقنا عليه ولكننا ما زلنا في طور التشاور ونحتاج إلى عدة أيام خلال هذا الأسبوع للإعلان عن إسم المدرب الجديد".

يذكر أن الأهلي شندي كان قد خرج من الدور الأول من بطولة الكونفدراليية الأفريقيه في 2015 على يد إتناشيتيه الكونجولي, وقد سبق له وأن شارك في 2013 ببطولة سيكافا للأندية التي نظمها السودان بمدينتي الفاشر وكادقلي وخرج من الدور الثاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي الخرطوم وهلال الاُبَيِّض يكثفان الإعداد بتجربتين وديتين


قرر الجهازان الفنيان لفريق كرة القدم بكل من فريقي الأهلي الخرطوم وهلال الاُبَيِّض كثيف تحضيراتهما للدور الثاني من موسم كرة القدم السوداني الذي سينطلق الأسبوع القادم, وذلك بخوض تجربتين جديدتين يوم الأحد القادم.

الأهلي الخرطوم الذي تعادل الخميس الماضي مع منتخب الشباب 1-1, في مباراة لعبت لمدة ساعتين بمعدل ساعة لكل شوط, سيخوض تجربته الثانية ضد بطل دوري العاصمة الخرطوم وممثلها في الدوري العام فريق الأمير وذلك مساء الأحد بإستاد الهلال.

وقال المدير الفني للأهلي الخرطوم التاج محجوب في تصريح ل"" مساء اليوم الجمعة:" تجربة الأهلي أمام الأمير نريدها من 150 دقيقة, مناصفة بين الشوطين, ونريد فيها الإستمرار على مستوى اللاعبين الفني والبدني وسوف نخوضها أيضا بفريقين مختلفين كما فعلنا في مباراة منتخب الشباب أمس الخميس, وحقيقة أرغب في خوض تجربة أخرى مع منتخب الشباب لأنه منتخب بصراحة جيد".

أما فريق هلال الأبيض فإنه سيلعب تجربة مع أحد فريق المقدمة بدوري العاصمة الخرطوم وقال مديره الفني صلاح محمد آدم للموقع :" سوف نؤدي تجربة جديدة بالأحد ولكن لم نحدد بعد إسم الفريق, ولن نلعب مع فرق الوحدات العسكرية في هذا التوقيت, سوف نغادر إلى مدينة الابيض يوم الثلاثاء وسوف نستعد من هناك لمباراتنا الأولى بالدور الثاني من الدوري الممتاز أمام فريق النسور".

يذكر ان الأهلي الخرطوم يحتل الترتيب 13 بالدوري الممتاز برصيد 13 نقطة بنما يحتل الوافد الجديد هلالل الأبيض الترتيب ال6 برصيد 20 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

شباب المريخ يخسر من الهلال بثلاثية
خسر المريخ امام نده الهلال بنتيجة 3-1 فى الجولة الثانية من المرحلة الختامية لدوري الشباب بامر حكم المباراة الذى حول تقدم المريخ بهدف لاعبه فضل النخلي الى الخسارة بثلاثية فى المباراة التى لعبت عصر السبت بدار الرياضة بام درمان ولم تكتمل بسبب الاحتجاجات الجماهيرة على قرارت الحكم الذى قام بطرد ثلاثي المريخ نصر الدين وباسل والعجب ومنح الهلال افضلية التقدم بضربة جزاء لا وجود لها .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي مراناً خفيفاً صباح اليوم أدى المريخ مراناً خفيفاً صباح اليوم على الملعب الملحق بفندق قصر  قرطاج مقر اقامة البعثة فيما منح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة لبقية اليوم  الاحد على أن يعود الفريق للتدريبات غداً ويؤدي مرانين صباح ومساء على أن  يخوض اولى تجاربه الاعدادية صباح الثلاثاء أمام المحترفين بالدوري التونسي  بمشاركة الدوليين الذين ينتظر أن يغادروا تونس متجهين للخرطوم يوم الثلاثاء  للحاق بتحضيرات صقور الجديان الذي يستعد لمواجهة سيراليون في التصفيات  الأفريقية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديديه وكوفي وبكري المدينة يلفتون الأنظار في مران المريخ 			 				 		 					     
 
 واصل   المريخ تحضيراته الجادة من خلال معسكره الإعدادي بفندق قصر قرطاج وكان  يوم  الأمس الأكثر قسوةً للاعبين من واقع التدريبات الشاقة التي نفّذها  الفريق  في الفترة الصباحية والتي كانت عبارة عن تمارين جري على رمال شواطئ  البحر  الأبيض المتوسط وبرغم المسافة الطويلة والمرهقة الا أن غارزيتو  تشدد في  ضرورة وصول اللاعبين لنقطة محددة والتي سبق الجميع اليها ايهاب  زغبير  والمعز محجوب, واستمرت تمارين الجري على رمال البحر الأبيض المتوسط  لمدة  ساعة ونصف بإشراف انطونيو غارزيتو الذي سعى لمعرفة درجة التحمل  البدني  للاعبين ومدى جاهزية الفريق من الناحية البدنية للاستحقاقات الصعبة  التي  تنتظره في مجموعات دوري الأبطال وحرص انطونيو غارزيتو على مرافقة  اللاعبين  وكان ايهاب زغبير والمعز محجوب الأفضل بدنياً بعد أن نجحا في  الوصول إلى  نقطة البداية قبل جميع, وعدل الفرنسي غارزيتو زمن التدريب  المسائي حتى  يتيح الفرصة للاعبين  لمشاهدة نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا بين برشلونة  ويوفنتوس حيث تدرّب الفريق  الخامسة عصراً بتوقيت تونس السابعة بتوقيت  السودان بدلاً عن الساعة  الثامنة ونسبة للجرعة التدريبية القوية التي خضع  لها الفريق في الفترة  الصباحية كان المران المسائي على خفيف واشتمل على  تمارين الإحماء  والاستطالات وبعد ذلك قسّم اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وركّز على  تمارين  التسديد في المرمى من خارج منطقة الجزاء وبرز في هذه التمارين بشكل  لافت  ديديه وكوفي وبكري المدينة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق طارق: لن نمنح لجنة الاستئنافات شرف تقديم طلب الفحص وعوض يسعى لخدمة الهلال 			 				 		 					    


 شمس الدين الأمين
أكد  الفريق طارق عثمان  الطاهر الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في  تصريحات أدلى بها للصدى  من تونس أن ناديه لن يقدم أي طلب فحص للجنة  الاستئنافات العليا وطالب  اللجنة أن تبحث لها عن قضية أخرى تتسلى بها  بعيداً عن نادي المريخ الذي لا  يمكن أن يمنح هذه اللجنة شرف مخاطبتها لأنها  لجنة لا تستحق عناء المخاطبة  وأضاف: هذه اللجنة غير محايدة ولا تعرف  القانون وما تقوم به ضرب من  الهرجلة والعبث الذي لا يستحق الرد عليه بأي  خطاب، لا إعادة ولا طلب فحص،  موقفنا سليم وعلى اللجنة أن تفعل ما تريد  وأبان الفريق طارق أن المريخ لم  يقع في خطأ يستدعي منه أن يطالب اللجنة  بفحص قرارها لأنه أشرك اللاعب بكري  المدينة بناءً على خطاب صادر من اتحاد  الكرة وبموافقة مجلس إدارة الاتحاد  وبالتالي إن كانت للجنة الاستئنافات أي  معركة فعليها أن تديرها مع اتحاد  الكرة لا مع المريخ وشن الفريق طارق  هجوماً عنيفاً على عوض أحمد طه مقرر  لجنة الاستئنافات العليا واتهمه بالسعي  لخدمة الهلال عبر اللجنة وطالبه  بالتزام الحياد والعدالة بعيداً عن نادي  المريخ لأنه نادٍ كبير ومحترم ولا  يمكن المساس به ورأى الفريق طارق أن هناك  فوضى ما بعدها فوضى في لجنة  الاستنئافات العليا تستدعي الحسم حتى لا ينفرط  عقد النظام الكروي بالبلاد  وتابع: أنفقنا الكثير من المال في بناء هذا  الفريق وإعداده وتجهيزه ولن  نسمح لهؤلاء بإهدار كل ما بنيناه بقرار ظالم  ومفضوح النوايا وعلى لجنة  الاستنئافات أن تحل مشاكلها مع اتحاد الكرة لأن  المريخ لا وقت له للدخول  في معركة مع هذه اللجنة وعلى لجنة الاستئنافات أن  تعلم أن المريخ لن يلعب  مباراة الأمل مرة أخرى ليس لأننا فوق القانون ولكن  لأننا أفضل من يطبّق  القانون، وأشار الفريق طارق إلى أن أهداف لجنة  الاستنئافات العليا مكشوفة  بالنسبة لهم وتصريحات عوض أحمد طه الأخيرة كشفت  لنا النوايا الحقيقية لهذه  اللجنة لذلك سنتعامل معها بصرامة ودون أي تفريط  في حقوق المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يقبل استقالة حاتم محمد أحمد 			 				 		 					      
أصدر   مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قرارا بالتمرير قبل من خلاله الاستقالة التي تقدم   بها رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد وأعفى المجلس كذلك   الجهاز الاداري لقطاع المراحل السنية وأعفى ايضاً الجهاز الفني لفريق   الشباب وكوّن المجلس لجنة من امين المال عثمان أدروب     ونائب الامين  العام متوكل احمد علي والسيد صديق علي صالح والمهندس  عبدالرحمن إبراهيم  والكابتن حاتم محمد احمد لإعادة ترتيب قطاع المراحل  السنية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديديه ساند اليوفي من أجل الريال
غارزيتو غاضب لفوز برشلونة وانطونيو ينتقد التحكيم بعنف



تفاعل  نجوم المريخ من خلال معسكرهم الحالي بتونس مع نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا  الذي أُقيم مساء أمس في برلين وبرشلونة وانتهى لمصلحة البارسا ليتوج الفريق  الكتلوني باللقب، وكان أغلبية نجوم المريخ انحازوا لبرشلونة ونجومه الكبار  فيما تحسّر الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ لخسارة اليوفي وكذلك ابنه انطونيو  وأبدى الثنائي غضبهما الشديد لخسارة اليوفي فيما رأى انطونيو أن الحكم حرم  اليوفي من ركلة جزاء واضحة كانت ستغير مجرى المباراة لو احتسبها الحكم،  وأبدى الإيفواري ديديه ليبري مهاجم المريخ الجديد غضبه الشديد واستيائه من  خسارة يوفنتوس أمام برشلونة مبيناً أنه حرص على تشجيع يوفنتوس نكاية في  برشلونة الند اللدود لريال مدريد فريقه المحبب مفيداً بأنه لم يكن يريد  اللقب لبرشلونة مشيراً إلى أن اليوفي لم يكن يستحق تلك الخسارة الثقيلة بعد  المستوى المميز الذي قدمه في المباراة ووصف ديديه ليلة أمس بالسيئة  والكئيبة بعد تتويج برشلونة بلقب دوري أبطال أوروبا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال حسن سعيد:  لا نتوقع أن يسلمنا الاتحاد قرار الإعادة			 				 		 					     
 
 أوضح   مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الأمل عطبرة أن إرجاء النظر  في  قضية إعادة مباراة المريخ والامل بأنه تلكؤ من لجنة الاستئنافات وتأخير  من  دون أي أسباب مشيراً إلى أنهم في الأمل سبق وأن اتخذوا موقفاً بخصوص  تلك  القضية وطالبوا فقط بمنحهم النقاط الثلاث من مواجهة المريخ بعد إشراك   الأخير للاعب موقوف أمام الفهود، وذكر جمال حسن سعيد أن مشكلتهم الحالية  مع  الاتحاد العام    وليست مع المريخ مفيداً في الوقت نفسه بأن الحديث عن  وقوف الهلال معهم في  هذه القضية لا أساس له من الصحة لافتاً إلى أنهم لا  يحتاجون لأي دعم من  الهلال لأن قضيتهم عادلة ويجب على لجنة الاستنئافات أن  تتخذ القرار الصحيح  بمنح الأمل النقاط الثلاث، وتوقع جمال حسن سعيد الا  يسلمهم الاتحاد قرار  إعادة المباراة بعد أن طلبت لجنة الاستئنافات ذلك  مبيناً أنهم سينتظرون  تنفيذ الاتحاد لقرار اللجنة بتسليمنا قرار إعادة  المباراة، واختتم مولانا  جمال حديثه وقال إنهم سيصعّدون القضية لأعلى  المستويات في حال لم يكن قرار  الاتحاد العام في غير الفهود. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرياضيون.. ماذا ينتظرون من الحكومة الجديدة
عثمان أدروب: الدولة ظلمت الرياضة كثيراً وملاعبنا لا تكفي لاستضافة بطولة كبيرة
مجدي مامون: نتمنى إكمال المدينة الرياضية وتعيين محمد الشيخ مدني وزيراً للرياضة

نصر حامد

ستكون البلاد في مرحلة جديدة مع حكومة جديدة انتظر الشعب ميلادها وكل يغنّي على ليلاه، فإن كان المواطن ينتظر من الحكومة الجديدة كلما يخص معاشه فإن للرياضيين العديد من المطالب التي يأملون أن تجد الاستجابة العاجلة من الحكومة الجديدة باعتبار أن الرياضة لم تعد مجرد لعب ولهو بل أصبحت الدول تفرد لها ميزانيات خاصة لأن ما تحققه الرياضة من مكاسب تعجز عن تحقيقها السياسة ومن هنا جاء هذا الاستطلاع مع مجموعة من الرياضيين الذين نقلوا ما ينتظره الشارع الرياضي من الحكومة الجديدة كما سنطالع ذلك عبر السطور التالية.

في البدء تحدث لنا اللواء عثمان سر الختم عضو مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال والذي تمنى أن تمنح الدولة مساحة كبيرة للرياضة وأن تعي أهميتها والأدوار الكبيرة التي تلعبها وشدد سر الختم على ضرورة دعم الدولة للرياضة على مستوى المراحل السنية وقال إن الكرة السودانية لن تنطلق إلى آفاق أرحب مالم تتدرج بطريقة سليمة عبر الفرق السنية التي تعاني الآن من غياب الدعم ولو وجّهت الدولة كل دعمها للرياضة لهذه الفرق السنية أنا واثق من أن الكرة السودانية تنطلق انطلاقة حقيقية، وتمنى سر الختم أن توفّر الدولة الملاعب الحديثة للأنشطة الرياضية المختلفة التي كم حققت إنجازات لافتة رفعت من قيمة هذا الوطن وأن تضع الدولة تجهيز هذه الملاعب تحت إشرافها الخاص وأن تعمل على تأهيل الكوادر والخبرات الرياضية بالخارج حتى تعود بالنفع على الرياضة بالبلاد.

عثمان أدروب: الدولة ظلمت الرياضة كثيراً

من جانبه قال عثمان أدروب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ إن الدولة ظلمت الرياضة كثيراً في الفترة الماضية لأنها لم تمنحها الحد الأدنى من الاهتمام وظل النشاط الكروي في البلاد يسير بالاعتماد على تبرعات الأفراد التي بدأ معينها ينضب وظهرت معاناة حقيقية في العمل الإداري بالأندية بسبب غياب الدعم المطلوب من الدولة وتمنى ادروب أن تدعم الدولة الرياضة على صعيد البنيات التحتية وأن تهتم أكثر بالأنشطة الرياضية الأخرى خلاف كرة القدم مبيناً أن البنيات التحتية الموجودة في البلاد ضعيفة جداً وأن السودان لا يستطيع تنظيم أي بطولة رياضية كبيرة لأنه لا يمتلك الملاعب الجاهزة لاستضافة الأحداث الكبيرة ورأى أدروب أن الدولة ومالم تعي أهمية الرياضة والدور الذي تلعبه والجمهور العريض الذي تجذبه لن تخصص لها ميزانيات كبيرة تساعدها على بلوغ الغايات المنشودة.

هاشم هارون: نريد ملاعب مناشط بمواصفات عالمية

تمنى الأستاذ هاشم هارون رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية أن تهتم الحكومة الجديدة بالبنيات التحتية وأن تعمل على دعمها وأن تنفق عليها بسخاء مؤكداً أن البلاد تحتاج بشدة إلى ملاعب مناشط بمواصفات عالمية ويمكن أن يتحقق كل ذلك من خلال إستاد أولمبي يحتضن كل المنافسات في الأنشطة المختلفة كما شدد هارون على أهمية أن تدعم الدولة أكثر المشاركات الخارجية لأنها تساعد في صقل المواهب وتقود إلى تحقيق إنجازات لافتة عبر أنشطة أخرى خلاف كرة القدم التي أنفقنا عليها الكثير من المال دون أن تحقق الإنجازات المطلوبة.

مامون يتمنى إكمال المدينة الرياضية

الأستاذ مجدي مامون حسب الرسول نائب رئيس نادي الخرطوم الوطني قال إن تطلعات الرياضيين كبيرة وينتظرون الكثير من الحكومة الجديدة حتى تحدث طفرة كبرى في الرياضة السودانية بصورة عامة وكرة القدم بصورة خاصة وأضاف: نتمنى اكتمال المدينة الرياضية الحلم الذي طال انتظاره والملعب الذي أصبحنا نحتاجه بشدة برغم أن هذا المشروع لا يكلّف الكثير من المال ويحقق عائداً كبيراً يساعد على تغطية تكلفة إكمال هذا المشروع كما تمنى مجدي مامون أن يكون وزير الشباب والرياضة القادم رياضياً حتى يعرف أدق مشاكل وهموم الوسط الرياضي ورشّح محمد الشيخ مدني لتولي هذا المنصب مؤكداً أن أبو القوانين يستطيع أن يحقق مكاسب كبيرة للرياضة السودانية اذا أصبح وزيراً للشباب والرياضة كما تمنى أن تخصّص الدولة مبلغ مائة ألف دولار سنوياً لكل الأندية التي تشارك في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حتى تضع حداً لمعاناة الأندية في توفير المنصرفات الخاصة بالتسيير والتسجيلات والإعداد وتمنى مامون الاهتمام بالفرق السنية وأن تخصّص لها الدولة ميزانيات ضخمة لأن الكرة السودانية لن تتطور الا اذا منحنا المراحل السنية الاهتمام المطلوب.

رئيس النمور يطالب بدعم أندية الممتاز

تقدم العميد حسن عبد القادر العقيد رئيس نادي أهلي شندي بالتهاني القلبية الصادقة لسعادة المشير عمر حسن أحمد البشير رئيس الجمهورية بمناسبة نيله ثقة الناخبين بأغلبية كاسحة لدورة رئاسية جديدة وقال إن إجماع الشعب السوداني على قائد المسيرة ماهو الا دليل على الإنجازات الكبيرة التي حققها سعادة المشير البشير متمنياً أن تكون الدورة الجديدة استكمالاً لمشاريع التنمية والسلام المستدامة وأضاف: نتمنى أن تهتم الدولة أكثر عبر الحكومة الجديدة بالرياضة والرياضيين وأن تخصص ميزانية لأندية الممتاز حتى تساعد تلك الأندية في مقابلة المنصرفات العالية لتحقق بطولة الدوري الممتاز شعارها المرفوع الخاص بالسلام والمحبة.

سكرتير اتحاد الكرة بمدني:

نتمنى الاهتمام أكثر بالبنيات التحتية

شدّد السيد معتصم عبد السلام سكرتير اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بود مدني على ضرورة أن تهتم الحكومة الجديدة أكثر بالبنيات التحتية لأنها أساس الطفرة الكروية المنشودة كما تمنى الاهتمام بالملاعب والأنشطة الرياضية الأخرى خلاف كرة القدم وأن تُحظى المنتخبات الوطنية بالدعم المطلوب حتى تتمكن من إقامة معسكراتها الخارجية لتستعد بالشكل المطلوب للاستحقاقات الأفريقية كما تمنى أن تهتم الدولة أكثر بالمراحل السنية وأن تخصص لها الدعم المطلوب لأن منافسات الفرق السنية بالسودان تواجهها العديد من المصاعب بسبب المال واذا خصصت الدولة ميزانية مقدرة لهذه الفرق ستحقق نقلة كبرى في نتائج الكرة السودانية على مستوى الأندية والمنتخبات.

سكرتير اتحاد الكرة بعطبرة يطالب بدعم خاص للرياضة بالولايات

تمنى الأستاذ رضوان محمد سكرتير اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بمدينة عطبرة أن توفّر الدولة دعماً خاصاً للرياضة بالولايات كما تمنى أن يجد إستاد عطبرة الحد المطلوب من الاهتمام مناشداً الحكومة الجديدة بأن تضع في مقدمة أولوياتها إصلاح حال إستاد عطبرة حتى يتمكن من استقبال المباريات الكبيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقال إن الأندية التي تلعب في الممتاز بخلاف التي تُحظى برعاية تعاني من قلة الدعم نظراً لعدم وجود موارد مالية لحكومات الولايات للصرف بسخاء على تلك الأندية.

الفاتح النقر:

المشير عمر البشير رياضي مطبوع ومحبوب من كل الرياضيين

عبّر الكابتن الفاتح النقر المدرب المعروف عن بالغ سعادته بفوز المشير عمر حسن أحمد البشير برئاسة الجمهورية لدورة جديدة وقال إن هذا الاختيار صادف أهله بكل تأكيد لأن قائد مسيرة البناء والتعمير يستحق هذه الثقة الكبيرة وأشار النقر إلى أن المشير البشير رياضي من الدرجة الأولى ومحبوب جداً من الرياضيين مراهناً على أن أصوات الرياضيين هي التي كانت كلمة السر في الفوز الكاسح الذي حققه رمز السيادة الوطنية وأضاف: البشير يحمل الكثير من الود للرياضة والرياضيين لذلك أتوقع منه الاستجابة السريعة لكل المطالب العاجلة والعادلة من قبل الرياضيين مثل الاهتمام بالبنيات التحتية والفرق السنية وأن يضع شخصية رياضية في وزارة الشباب والرياضة حتى لا تكون وزارة للمجاملات وأن يكون هناك قانون رياضة قوي وواضح ينقذ الرياضة السودانية من تضارب القوانين وجدلها الذي لا ينتهي.

رئيس نادي هلال الأبيض:

الرياضة السودانية لن تتطور الا بالبنيات التحتية

تمنى الأستاذ بشير دفع الله رئيس نادي هلال الأبيض أن تهتم الحكومة الجديدة أكثر بالرياضة السودانية لأن الرياضيين شريحة كبيرة ومهمة تستحق كل الاهتمام وأشار دفع الله إلى أن الكرة السودانية لن تتطور مالم يكن هناك اهتمام كبير بالبنيات التحتية وتجهيز العديد من الملاعب الممتازة التي تساعد على استمرارية المنافسات المختلفة بصورة ممتازة وفي ملاعب حديثة مما يفتح الباب أمام استضافة بطولات كبرى حتى يكتسب السودان الخبرة اللازمة في تنظيم الأحداث الكبيرة كما تمنى دفع الله الاهتمام بالفرق السنية حتى تغني الأندية عن صرف مبالغ دولارية في التعاقد مع محترفين أجانب.

سكرتير هلال الساحل يتمنى اكتمال المدينة الرياضية

تمنى العميد عبد الله عثمان سكرتير نادي هلال الساحل أن يكتمل مشروع المدينة الرياضية الحلم الذي طال انتظاره مع قدوم الحكومة الجديدة كما شدّد عثمان على ضرورة أن يكون وزير الشباب والرياضة القادم من الرياضيين حتى يقف على همومهم ومشاكلهم ويتصدى للعديد من المهام التي تنتظره وفي مقدمتها المدينة الرياضية التي تساعد السودان على استضافة بطولات كبيرة حال اكتمل هذا المشروع الحلم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عودة الصفاء بين غارزيتو ومحسن سيد 
 
 

شهد معسكر المريخ بتونس أمس.. عودة الصفاء بين الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير  الفني للفرقة الحمراء والمدرب العام محسن سيد بعد أن شهدت العلاقة بين  الطرفين توتراً واضحاً في النصف الأول من الموسم.. خاصة بعد مطالبة غارزيتو  بإنهاء خدمة محسن سيد مع الفريق.. وشهدت كواليس معسكر قرطاج طالسو عودة  الأمور لطبيعتها بين المدير الفني ومساعده.. حيث رصدت(الزاوية) التحولات  الكبيرة في العلاقة بين الإثنين.. وحرص محسن سيد منذ بداية المعسكر  الإعدادي علي الحضور مبكراً إلى ملعب التدريبات وهو الشيء الذي لم يكن  يفعله سيد منذ تعاقد المريخ مع الفرنسي.. فضلاً عن جديته الواضحة في العمل  التدريبي.. الأمر الذي قابله غارزيتو بسعادة غامرة.. مبدياً رضاءه التام عن  ما يقوم به مساعده.. ورصدت (الزاوية) الجلوس المتكرر للفرنسي ومحسن سيد مع  بعضهما البعض وتبادلهما القفشات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نجوم القمة يصلون بالثلاثاء للإنضمام للمنتخب 
 
 

أكد محمد عبدالله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الأولي إكتمال  كافة الترتيبات الإدارية الخاصة بحضور نجوم المريخ والهلال المختارين  للمنتخب من العاصمة تونس حيث معسكري القمة إستعداداً للنصف الثاني من  الموسم.. للإنضمام للمعسكر المقفول الذي سيدخله المنتخب إعتباراً من  الثلاثاء.. وقامت إدارة بعثة المريخ بتونس بالحجز للاعبي المريخ الخمسة  المعز محجوب ومصعب عمر وامير كمال وضفر ورمضان عجب للعودة الى الخرطوم ظهر  الثلاثاء القادم بعد المشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء في التجربة الودية الأولي  التي تلعب صباح ذات اليوم الثلاثاء أمام نجوم الدوري التونسي.. مما يعني  غيابهم عن بقية التجارب الودية التي سيؤديها المريخ لارتباطهم بمباراة  سيراليون.. وأكد مازدا أن لاعبي الهلال سيحضرون للخرطوم يوم الثلاثاء أيضاً  وذلك حسب التنسيق الذي تم مع الجانب الإداري بالهلال.

*

----------

